# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me about your irrational fears and give an example.

## Daredevilpwn

Yeah tell me about irrational fears you may have. I will tell you mine. I get creeped out when the graphics of a video game mess up in a glitchy like fashion. I don't understand why I do but when some weird glitch happens that involves the graphics fucking up I find it disturbing.


oh god....

----------


## Mindraker

_LOL, I would have FUN making my ATARI graphics mess up.  I'd do all sorts of things to get graphics glitches.  If I jiggled the on/off switch just right, the man in the "Pitfall!" game would float across the top of the screen.

Anyway, an irrational fear?  For some reason, I can't swim on my back.  I can swim on my chest, I can swim underwater, I can frog kick, freestyle... but I'll be damned if I can float on my back.  I get this fear that I'm drowning.

Another one:  in the Chuck E. Cheese...  when I was a kid, there was this big play bin with plastic balls the kids could jump in.  For some reason, I could only walk around the edge.  I had some irrational fear that if I stepped in, I would sink to the bottom, because I was smaller than the other kids._

----------


## Universal Mind

I have a fear that the government posts threads like this to find out what fears people have so they can know how to fuck with them when the time comes.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> I have a fear that the government posts threads like this to find out what fears people have so they can know how to fuck with them when the time comes.



Uh oh it looks like I've been found out...

----------


## DarkParadise

I have a big irrational fear of chickens. I think that they are evil things that if I irritate them will stratch my eyes out.

----------


## Woodstock

I have an irrational fear that someone is reading my mind. I don't know why or what caused it.

----------


## Supernova

> LOL, I would have FUN making my ATARI graphics mess up. I'd do all sorts of things to get graphics glitches. If I jiggled the on/off switch just right, the man in the "Pitfall!" game would float across the top of the screen.



I take it you've done this:

----------


## tropicalbreeze

that transgender will soon become the majority
*shutters at the thought*

----------


## Kenz

I get freaked out by robot noises. You know like the kind in Transformers.

----------


## Supernova

> that transgender will soon become the majority
> *shutters at the thought*



Wait, wait...

you know what, never mind.

----------


## Linkzelda

> that transgender will soon become the majority
> *shutters at the thought*



An irrational fear that the destabilizing of sexual binaries will become more common? That the more people express themselves, whether it's a case of gender dysphoria, or whatever, clearly states that sexually assigned roles towards genders is not a natural implication, but rather imposed controlling on society itself between what defines masculinity and femininity? 

That definitely is an irrational fear.

 :Cheeky: 

-------

My irrational fear is that I fear that when I'm sleeping, I might log on to Dream Views while in my sleep, go on DV IRC, and actually just straight up insult other members that I have fun playing stupid with. And then I would speculate if they would post it on meta forums, and me not being tempted to use my chat logs of them if they retaliated and said that I'm being a doucehbag, when the logs I've stored have clearly shown they've done the same, and no staff member gave two shits about it.

But since it's me, I would probably get a ban, since I'm that "special" person (in a retarded way), and wonder why that person that was insulting and flaming didn't get banned in the first place altogether, especially when they do it consistently. I guess it's just this hysteria of hypocrisy that I'm worried about.


Yeah, I'm a weird person.

Another irrational fear I seem to have, and I'm ashamed of, is when I take a photo with someone else, and some creepy girl posts it on Facebook, and a bunch of girls fixate themselves on the other guy, which clearly in my own narcissistic, is less attractive than I am (I rarely indulge in narcissism for more than 1 minutes). I then speculate if I'm just too ugly, or maybe it was just the girlfriend of the guy I took a photo with.

I clearly have a closet personality to gather as many women as I can, and ignore them when they're collected in my own intangible harem; and I continue seeking other women getting attention from other men, trying to find ways to formulate how to grab them (if they're hot enough for me).

I'm a 19 year old with issues on facades and personalities.

:s

Then I have the habit that when I get tired of being stupid just to see how certain people react, but if I actually want to come out and tell them the truth on how incompetent they really are, I get this fear that I'll just do it too harsh....I don't know...just throwing that out there.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Scorpions! Oh god!

I got stung by a bark scorpion walking down the hall of my apartment, one of the most excruciating things I've ever experienced. 

Now I'm terrified to walk around my house without shoes, and I cant put on my shoes clothes without fully inspecting them -.-

----------


## Altinak

I have an irrational fear of certain sounds, especially one's that repeat.    Like if you open up the DVD title of a movie, and it repeats a 30Second sound bite.     After a while I get severely creeped out.    Or like on disney channel, when the shows have stopped running and they constantly repeat this one clip with the same noise, I freak the hell out...   I have no idea why x]    I also have quite a fear of the sound of like 'Dolby Digital' and similar type opening titles on some movies....  

x]

----------


## JoannaB

I first intended to not post a reply to not admit to this irrational fear. Then I realized that if I do not, if I suppress it, I am bound to dream of them tonight. So ok: bees. Of course, now that I did say it, I realize that I may well dream of them regardless because now they are on my mind. Could I get lucid next time I see bees? Highly unlikely, since I will be too scared to reality check.

This fear is not entirely irrational: stepped on a dying bee barefoot as a kid and it still had a stinger and used it; then had a bee fly into my ear once and sting me inside also while I was a kid; also at the time our neigbor kept bees which is why they were around, and I was friends with his grandkids, and often I would go over to play with them, and sometimes I really needed to pee so hard I could not make it home, but he only had an outhouse, and one needed to pass the beehives on the way to the outhouse. So you see my fear is not entirely irrational. It makes perfect sense that I panic whenever there is a bee around.

----------


## Alucinor XIII

I have a fear of testicular torsion.

I guess its a fairly rational fear though. It is very uncommon though, and I worry about it when I'm shifting around in bed. For example, I can't sleep completely on my side because I'm paranoid about it.

Yeah...

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Well I have 2 completely irrational ones. The first is mirrors. You know that move that came out a few years ago? I watched it when I was 10. Now, 5 years later, I still expect something to happen when I look in a mirror. I spent the first year trying to catch it out by spinning around suddenly and stuff XD

The next is uh... rocking horses. My great grandparents bought me one of those really expensive ones when I was 2, and it still scares the crap outta me. I SWEAR it used to move and look at me when I was younger. It has red eyes and a really evil glare. Whenever I'm home alone I still close all the doors to the room it's in so I never have to go near it. Creepy fucking thing...

----------


## Arra

I have a few, but I'll post the worst one which actually interferes with my life here.

I have an intense, irrational fear of certain types of music and songs.  Usually I'll fear it if it inspires certain emotions in me which I used to feel a long time ago but have gotten rid of.  If I hear some sad song I used to listen to as a teenager or something, it forces me to very suddenly feel exactly as I did back then in detail, and it scares the shit out of me, especially when I've worked so hard for years to get rid of those feelings.  It's not even a mere 'feeling', it's like the whole setting/mood/atmosphere comes back.

There are some types of music I just can't bear to hear, even if it's nothing I used to listen to, and I haven't even analyzed my reasons for fearing them all.  If I hear one of these songs I'll need to get away from it, but it's terrible when I can't.  For example, if someone else is showing me a song and I don't want to insult them by telling them I don't like it, or the song just comes on in the background in a situation I can't get out of.  I'll usually just keep still, try not to think and get through it and to look calm, but in my head I'm just fucking screaming.  Ex:  Any type of music like AC/DC, Ozzy, etc.  I have no idea why I can't stand to hear this.  I know the music isn't 'bad', in fact it's good, but it sets something off in me that sends me into complete horror and I have no idea why.  And it sucks because so many people like that music.  Whenever I've told anyone that I can't stand it, they don't understand and just get mad at me and think I must be soulless or something for disliking this music that they love.

Only recently there was a situation where my parents wanted to show me and my bf a few of their songs.  I decided to deal with it and stay there, but halfway through the first song I just couldn't anymore, I was in agony, and went outside for a smoke, then didn't come back until it was over.  I felt terrible about it, since my parents intended no harm, they were just trying to have fun and I ruined it.  My bf didn't understand at the time either.  My parents knew I was upset but they probably had no idea why, they probably just thought I was being rude.


*Spoiler* for _replies_: 








> Yeah tell me about irrational fears you may have. I will tell you mine. I get creeped out when the graphics of a video game mess up in a glitchy like fashion. I don't understand why I do but when some weird glitch happens that involves the graphics fucking up I find it disturbing.



lol, I can imagine this one.  I wouldn't go so far as to say it's a phobia for me, but I do get a mild 'disturbed' feeling when it happens.  You're playing a game as the developers intended, and then suddenly something goes terribly wrong and the world opens up or something.  It just feels wrong, like it isn't supposed to be like that.  You can sometimes keep playing with the glitch, but that just makes it worse, like the world is disfigured or something.





> I have a fear that the government posts threads like this to find out what fears people have so they can know how to fuck with them when the time comes.



haha, everyone should just pretend to fear things that they love then.  (We don't want to end up in room 101 with rats eating our faces or anything!)





> I have an irrational fear that someone is reading my mind. I don't know why or what caused it.



I've heard this from a few people now and am beginning to think it's quite common.  I have that one too mildly.  Or maybe it's severe, but I'm so used to it that I barely notice it.  I almost always feel like I'm 'thinking to an audience', and I imagine someone far away hooked up to a machine where they're seeing through my eyes and being transmitted my thoughts.  It makes it hard to do certain personal things. :/

----------


## Zhaylin

I fear roaches.  ESPECIALLY the huge flying ones.  Hubby and I were in Hawaii a few years ago, eating outside at a fancy restaurant with other people in the medical community and the dug reps sponsoring the meal.  Small roaches started flying around.  I was very proud of myself because fear of looking like an idiot in front of those educated people kept me from acting as I normally would around roaches.  I scream, run, then take off my clothes because I'm certain one has gotten down my shirt lol

I used to be terrified of elevator doors opening in between floors.  When I was really little, living in some huge/high rise apartment in Puerto Rico, the elevator did that often.
I used to be terrified of a doll as well.  She was a big one my mother had when she was little.  It was some how automated to move with batteries or something.  But I'd swear to this day that she tilted her head and winked at me with no power.  I still have nightmares about her from time to time.

I'm afraid of losing my memory and not existing in any time or form... or having never existed to begin with.

I used to (and sort of still am to a point) be afraid of hidden cameras watching me.  Like when I was little, I'd pick my nose or something and I'd be terrified someone saw even though I was alone in my bedroom  :Big laugh: 
Mirrors and stuffed animals used to scare me.  And dolls of any kind.  I'd be okay unless it was dark and I was alone.  I'd feel like I was being watched by evil entities or something.

----------


## Woodstock

> I used to (and sort of still am to a point) be afraid of hidden cameras watching me.  Like when I was little, I'd pick my nose or something and I'd be terrified someone saw even though I was alone in my bedroom



I was just going to say something similar until I saw this.

We're all just paranoid freaks, aren't we?

----------


## Jabre

Open doors. It isn't really a fear, but an intense peeve.

----------


## KuroNeko

I have a major fear of the dark.


But for an irrational fear I'd say I get freaked out by standing on top of high places like hills - and not because of a fear of heights.  I don't know, I just get this really intense and stupid feeling that I'm going to be sucked up into the sky for some reason.  Crazy, huh?

----------


## Athylus

Stuff that I do online that I find personal to accidently get on my facebook wall and me not being able to see it for some reason.

----------


## sleepysam

i have one of a certain tv advert its not on anymore thankfully as soon as i hear it i tense up and feel freaked out rather strange :]

----------


## Arra

> Stuff that I do online that I find personal to accidently get on my facebook wall and me not being able to see it for some reason.



Coincidentally I've been paranoid about this same thing in the last few days for some reason.  I've noticed that a lot of things have a 'share' or 'like' fb feature, so I'm worried that someone will create a misleading link that really shares or likes it to my facebook.  A couple times I've actually signed out of facebook, just in case, before looking up some things.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

I'm scared of being forgotten about and living to an old age. COmpletely, awkward fears and completely unreasonable as everyone gets forgotten about. And I'm the oldest I've ever been right now so, very awkward when I tell people. :L

----------


## Athylus

> Coincidentally I've been paranoid about this same thing in the last few days for some reason.  I've noticed that a lot of things have a 'share' or 'like' fb feature, so I'm worried that someone will create a misleading link that really shares or likes it to my facebook.  A couple times I've actually signed out of facebook, just in case, before looking up some things.



So I'm not the only one after all. Facebook is getting too personal for me, I want to quit it but it has some very nice uses like inviting people to a (birthday)party, or them inviting me. Actually I'm going to an event that's created on facebook, they're gonna try to set a world record for the most skinny dippers in one place and collect money from that and give it to the hair foundation. I suffer from hairloss myself so it was a must. Probaly wouldn't have discovered this without FB!


Wishful,
You mean when you turn to 90 and you have no one anymore? Well, eventually everyone will be forgotten. I wonder wether we really cease to exist though.

----------


## Amiana

I'm absolutely terrified of swimming in the ocean. I'm a great swimmer and grew up by a lake, but every time I've tried to swim in the ocean I'm consumed by an intense fear that a giant wave is going to take me away... or that a jellyfish is going to get me... or that I'll keep drifting out farther and farther and never make it back to shore...  :Oh noes:

----------


## RavenOfShadow

Amiana I totally understand that fear...

I am so afraid of swimming in ocean water where I can't see the bottom, or I'm not right off shore. Crazy shit lives in the ocean, crazy shit trying to kill you. 

Ain't nobody got time for that.

----------


## Abra

Balloons popping. I hate the sting. I hate the loudness. I hate when it's expected (as in, someone popping a balloon in my face), but don't care at all when it's unexpected.

Pretty sure I gained this fear after one of my birthday parties around age 5, when my older brother popped every single balloon from the party in my face over the course of several hours. Chasing me around the house, popping balloons, because he must have enjoyed my scared, curled-up position, fingers in my ears, wishing he wouldn't pop another. He will deny doing this to me. He also denies choking me in front of the whole family a couple years back, because I refused to turn the GPS on my family-plan phone. 

I mean, I'm not exactly scared of popping balloons. But I will actively avoid it, as in if someone's about to pop one close by, I usually run into a different room. .__.;;

----------


## Falconsage13

Vomiting. I feel like if I vomit too hard I will vomit the stomach acid or blood(or worse).

----------


## acatalephobic

When I was a kid I had this irrational fear about a dinosaur that I was convinced lived in the deep end of my local YMCA pool.   


*Spoiler* for _fears can be misleading_: 




As much as I loved to swim I was so scared to get into the deeper water... for all these reasons that made no sense whatsoever in retrospect.  But I remember it as a very real and intense fear...or as much as it could be considering I was...6 or 7 at the time.   

Looking back though, the source of my fear was more likely the deeper water itself,
and less the idea of an imaginary aquatic t-rex that lived in the public pool.   Because I didn't even fear being attacked by the dinosaur as much as i feared being dragged down and eventually drowned.




Nowadays I would say that some of my most irrational fears involve needlessly checking and rechecking things, and coincidences.

----------


## Cubellius

Anything small enough to get into my ears/nose. So basically, all bugs. I feel every time I see a bug that it will suddenly run up me and climb into my ears or nose and I won't be able to get it out.

----------


## HeWhoShapes

Every time I practice for LDing lately I get stressed out like hell!  :Sad:

----------


## Wool

Clouds

They are beautiful but at the same time they feel threatening and I can honestly not tell why. I dont know myself

----------


## Oneirophilia

I absolutely hate any kind of sirens. 
Prison sirens, Amber Alerts, Tornado sirens (but usually just when it's actually in tornado conditions outside), anything like that. They make me shake uncontrollably, and really anxious. I want to scream and just collapse in terror. 

Also, trains.
I think this fear was dream induced, as I noticed I was only afraid of them after I had a certain dream of being scared of them. It doesn't help that on my way home from school one day, we had to cross over train tracks to get home. There was actually a train coming, but it was only going like, 5 miles an hour or less. My friend decided it would be a great idea to just stand in the middle of the tracks, arms wide open like she was going to hug the train. This just made even more terrified. I literally couldn't say anything or move because I was so terrified. Not sure. I found out that it's even worse when it seems like the trains are moving really slow like that. I'm also afraid that one part of the train will detach and speed ahead of the rest of the train and crush me or someone else.


I used to be afraid of horses, pigs, and sheep. I'm still kind of weary around horses and sheep, but I'm fine with pigs now. I recently went horseback riding, so that's definitely an improvement. I still don't really like sheep, though. I think this is another dream induced fear, so Idk.

----------


## snoop

clowns and the police, only ones i can think of.

----------


## Rozollo

Needles. I had to get stitches as a child and the only way to numb the area was to inject at my eye. I go faint when a needle is threatened.

----------


## StephL

Not a fear, but I feel uncomfortable if my room door is not only leaned on the frame, but stands open a bit.
It started, because my dart-board is next to the door, and it irritated me when throwing, but now it's generalized.
It feels a bit like OCD, this does - I can make do with it, but if it doesn't have a purpose - I'll get up from what I'm doing and lean it close or close it again without fail.
Weird.

----------


## goldenphoniex

i have an irrational fear that gravity will turn and i will fall to the sky.

----------


## AstralMango

I've always had a fear of commitment. Oh, and needles and cockroaches among other things.

----------


## LDleader

My irrational fear is having my back to a mirror. I jut think something will happen. Whenever I have my back to a mirror I start getting thoughts that something will come out or something bad will happen. It kinda sucks because the downstairs bathroom in my house is set up so if your a guy using the toilet, then you have your back to the mirrior. :paranoid:  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## MrPriority

I saw The Grudge when I was way too young. That was a really long time ago, but I still feel like that chinese girl/thing is coming for me. Crawling from a dark place. Grabbing my feet. Creepin up behind me. I'm never scared of what might happen when she catches me. Just that she's there. Brrrr...  :Oh noes: 

I hope that I will be able to face her in a LD one day! And knock some sense into her! You know work out all my frustrations. And then actually face the problem and try to heal somehow. 

Also tomatoes. Devil fruits I tell you!

----------


## snoop

I found one I had forgotten about. Having your eye forced open and then having a needle shoved through it, say like during lasik eye surgery. Eyes plus needles are one of the few things that cause me to cringe just thinking about it.

----------


## DreamyBear

The true answears to all my questions. :Thinking:

----------


## Catastrophe

I have a weird fear that I will one day be falsely accused of a crime and will end up in prison >.> I'm always nervous around police and that in itself looks dodgy.

----------


## Original Poster

Occasionally I worry that I have an alter-ego who's been recruited into MK-Ultra and is secretly snitching on me behind my back like Scanner Darkly.

Also sometimes I wonder if all of my memories have been fabricated and perhaps I'm like a robot who only came to exist with memories rather than actually accumulated a history.

Also maybe I'm actually just on a television show and everyone is acting.

----------


## Simax

The kind of /water/slides that are like closed tubes. I never go in them nowadays, because they make me feel claustrophobic (which I'm not otherwise). I'm so scared of getting stuck in there, not stuck-stuck but so that I would have to crawl out of there on my own accord, unable to sit up straight, slowly running out of air, pushing myself out of there, possibly with the person behind me in line going for it while I'm still in there so that they crash right into me, either pushing me out of there or leaving us both stuck and in a very awkward situation. No. Brr. Don't like.

----------

